# tyranid help needed



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

hi everyone at the moment im going to work on a series of stories based in another galaxy but still in the 40k universe.it will take place showing multiple new species and at some point in probably the 3rd or so story a new threat will be introduced.and this threat will occur as this galaxy was the last one the tyranids visited before the milky way.now ive been working on the races for a wile now the only thing is i know very limited stuff on the tyranids so anyone who knows quite a bit of backstory or fluff on them would be welcome as i want to know what out of the current species of tyranids would have occurred in this place as lots of the morphs are based off the inhabitants of the milky way according to lexicanum.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

As we can assume the full force of the hive fleets are in action and they will be entirely biodiversity the species is your oyster. I think the same feeding habits will apply:
Genestealer/ Lictor infestation
Mycetic spores and stuff in atmosphere
Full invasion 
Harvesting

Don't take this as the be all and end all, but it is pretty well founded.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

So at the very begging if the tyrannical war on like tyran what were the series that aren't there nw


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

what question are you asking, are you just looking for background info on the nids?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well ye like:
.early biomorphs
.how they invade a planet
.what the ships are like
etc


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm no expert, but the Tyranids always had pretty much the same physical forms that they do now.

They adapt bits of their victims' DNA and create whatever creature is needed as a reaction to what didn't work against their current foes.
So if they attack a planet and find that they need more stealthy creatures (e.g. Genestealers or anything that Infiltrates/Stealth skill/etc), then that's what the Hive Fleet might concentrate upon spawning next.
However, they have vast reserves of dna from all over the place, so if they eat loads of Orks (who -as a race- are pretty blunt), they'll still have enough material to make sneaky 'Stealers. ie. they don't necessarily have to 'use' whatever they just ate.

However, a Termagant (for example) is still almost always going to be exactly the same and have the same structure/form whether it was made from Hhuman, Eldar, Ork or Tau dna (although ork ones could appear a bit more green and the tau ones may seem a bit more blue in colouration).
However, not ever adaptation has a rule which might be reflected in a game, so a Nid fed on Orks and Tau might have been made slightly tougher (or just more able in some other way) to be able to resist space-vaccum for an extra minute or so.
However, this often won't have any visible effect, as it's to do with internal organs.

Alternatively, a Nid fed on an Ork world might shoot some form of tiny mutated Squigs at enemies via it's fleshborer...but no-one would really ever know that unless they analysed the grub-things it shoots. 

If you check out Epic 40K, this has a lot of images and descriptions of Nid-beasts which aren't in the regular 40K Codex ('Dactylis', 'Exocrine', etc).


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

> so a Nid fed on Orks and Tau might have been made slightly tougher (or just more able in some other way) to be able to resist space-vaccum for an extra minute or so.
> However, this often won't have any visible effect, as it's to do with internal organs.
> 
> Alternatively, a Nid fed on an Ork world might shoot some form of tiny mutated Squigs at enemies via it's fleshborer...but no-one would really ever know that unless they analysed the grub-things it shoots.


you have this slightly wrong, they cant change that fast, when a world has been overtaken all the bio-mass is digested and fed back up to the hive ships. there it is "feed" to the norn-queen, "she" then processes this DNA to select which is the most usefull and then uses that in the creation of the new tyranids.

However with some hive fleets, like Gorgon, they can adapt throughout an invasion, changing the nid bodies to suit the inviroment and the enemy they are facing.


early biomorphs: 

(assuming this is a completely new hive fleet that hasnt had time to evolve yet)

i would imagine thins like the basic weapons, sything talons, fleshbores, devoures, etc. then things like adrenal glands, maybe toxin sacs.

this is a complete list of the biomorphs and weapons at the tyranids disposal (ones in green are early ones)
acid spray
barbed strangler
bio-electric pulse
bio-plasma
cluster spines
deathspitter
devourer
-brain leech worms
flamespurt
fleshborer
fleshborer hive
flesh hooks
heavy venom cannon
impaler cannon
ripper tentacles
rupture cannon
spike rifle
spinefist
spore mine launcher
stinger salvo
stranglethorn cannon
strangleweb
venom cannon

bonesword
crushing claws
lash whip
rending claws
scything talons

acid blood
acid maw
adrenal glands
blinding venom
chameleonic skin
containment spines
fraq spines
implant attacks
regeneration
toxic miasma
toxin sacs
wings


How they invade a planet:

Well usually the planet will be infested with a genestealer cult, that has been brought to the world by a space ship. (see here )

In the first stages on the "invasion" the planet will be wracked by huge earthquakes, this is because they tyranids use Narvhal's to bring them selves to the planet, the Narvhals can create a small gravity beam to the planet and pull the fleet towards it, this causes the plant to shake violently. 

When the fleet first arrives, it will create a disturbance in the warp, so large that it makes any sort of warp travel or communication impossible, thus isolating the planet from the rest of the world.


The first invasion will be sending lictors and more genestealers onto the planet to infiltrate and find out about the native species. this information is feed back to the hive fleet and they will create the ideal organisms to fight the native species, with what they have.

then the hive ships launch a series of mycetic spores onto the world. these first spores contain hormaguants, termagaunts, gargoles and genestealers, which launch the first wave. meanwhile the genestealer cults rise up and cause chaos and anarchy.

Also in these first mycetic spores are smaller organisms and nutrients, these cause the native flora to grow rapidy to huge sizes.

In the second wave of spores come the leaders, like hive tyrants warriors and shrikes, and more addapted beasts like ravenors, biovores and hive guard.

In the third wave are the bigger beasts, trygons, carnifex's, tervigons, etc.

in the final wave (if it is needed) are the bio titans.

After all of the resistance and population has been slaughtered, the hive then releases the ripper swarms, these cover the planet and devour everything, plants, animals, the bodies of the dead, and the surviving tyranids. the rippers then throw themselves into the digestion pools (very strong acid) which then gets absorbed back into the hive fleet, and they move off, leaving a bare rocky planet behind them.

Their ships are completly biological, and storage for the other beasts.
they look like this:

























I hope this helps :biggrin:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

yes thanks that helped alot now for the actual beginning of the invasion would they look in the sky and see a huge swarm of bioships or would that only be in the actual fights


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i doubt at the biggining, maybe after a couple of days, when the invasion is underway and the atmospheric weapons have been dealt with


----------

